# Visa Debit Card



## Saffymay (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a visa debit card for my English bank account, I have used this card many times for purchases from Amazon, Marks and Spencers etc without any problems. I recently tried to use it for a purchase from Tesco clothing also Moonpig but my card was rejected due to not having a UK postcode verification. Anyone else had this problem, if so is there a solution. Thanks


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Assuming that they are UK cards registered to a spanish address then , no . It comes up from time to time with various companies with paypal being the absolute worst. Utterly impossible to use. The system cannot cope with cards from one country having a registered address in another country. 
I even got on to them about it & they just wrung their hands & said it wasn't possible. 
If you ever use ebay & they only take paypal , which means they also use paypal system for credit cards, then don't even waste your time trying.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Saffymay said:


> I have a visa debit card for my English bank account, I have used this card many times for purchases from Amazon, Marks and Spencers etc without any problems. I recently tried to use it for a purchase from Tesco clothing also Moonpig but my card was rejected due to not having a UK postcode verification. Anyone else had this problem, if so is there a solution. Thanks


I've never had a problem using a UK Visa card through PP or with Amazon or EBay. The only problem I've had was with M&S since their address lines have a limited length and my street address (number at the end) lost the number. Fortunately the DHL driver had been here before and knew where, in over a hundred houses, I lived.


----------

